# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  قريباً MMS School  في قسم الجوال

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سوف يتم افتتاح ..

دورة [MMs] للمبتدئين والمحترفين 

وسوف تقدم الدوره المشرفة 

*Sweet Magic* 

سوف تعلن عنها .. 

وعن تفاصيلها ..

عند افتتاح الدورة ..

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي شبكة
ع هالخبريه الحليووه بجد
فإني بجد ابي اتعلم كيف انسوي mms  :clap: 
وان شاء الله انكون في حسن ظنكم 
ونبدع  :icon30: 
والله يعطيها العافيه غلاااتووو sweet magic 
لما تقدمه من مجهووود 
لا عدمناااا ابداعكم المميز 
ونحن بالانتظاااااااار 
دمتم بكل خير

----------


## looovely

* ســلااااموووون*
* يعطيك العافيه عالخبر الحلوووو*
* وسويت ماتقصر الله يعطيها العافيه*
* مُباااادرة رااااااائعة منها..*
* بس سويت تخبرنا إذا كان في برامج ولازم تواجدها عدنا*
* عشان نثبتها ونقدر نتابع..نكون شاكرين: )* 
* كل الشكر على الجهود خيوووو*
* والله يقويك سويت : )* 
* دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته* 
*تح ـيـآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## كبرياء

من المشجعيين وبعنف :>
لآ تبدأوو عني أنتظروني أخلص أمتحآنآت <<< ههه كف ... 
يعطيك ربي ألف عآآفيه ..~!!
وعقبآل القسسم اللي ببآلي << أقول بلآ تخريف .. 
سي يوو 
كبريآء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

ماشاء الله قفزة رااائعة ....

وجهود مميزة ..

يعطيكم العافية يااارب..

دعواتي للجميع بالاستفادة والموفقية الدائمة وقضاء الحوائج ...

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Sweet Magic

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> سوف يتم افتتاح ..
> 
> دورة [mms] للمبتدئين والمحترفين 
> 
> وسوف تقدم الدوره المشرفة 
> 
> *sweet magic* 
> ...



 
وعليكم السلام 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي شبكة 

ان شاء الله  تكلل با النجاح  الدورة 

ما ننحرم جديدك وعطائك  

سلامي وتقدير لك

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي شبكة
> ع هالخبريه الحليووه بجد
> فإني بجد ابي اتعلم كيف انسوي mms 
> وان شاء الله انكون في حسن ظنكم 
> ونبدع 
> والله يعطيها العافيه غلاااتووو sweet magic 
> لما تقدمه من مجهووود 
> ...



هلا والله  

حبيبتي  عوامية صفوانية 

يعافيك الرحمان 

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة  :)

دمتي بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ما شاء الله تبارك الله*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*ان شاء الله نكون من التلاميذ في هذي الدورة*
*والله يعطيش الف عافية خيتي سويت* 
*ربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
فكرة حلووووة
ودووم متميزين بكل جديد
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي
وسويت ماشاء الله مميزة بهيك اشيااء
ان شاء الله نكون من المتابعين في الدورة
وتسلمي حبيبتي عالمجهود الراائع
دمتما بوود

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

صباح الخير للجميع
كيفكم انشاء اللة بخير
اني مغبرة توني ادخل القسم
بعطيك الف عافية خيو العزيز شبكة خبرية حلوة
وتسلمين عزيزتي سوسو على ها الابدااعات
شوقتوني اني احب هيك حركات
انتظر التفاصيل قريبا انشاء اللة

----------


## hope

*ماشاء اللهـ* 
*ان شاء الله يكونـ لي نصيب ,,*
* ودي اتعلم ~_~*

*يعطيكم ربي الف عآفيه*
* شبكه و سويت* 

*الله يقويكمـ ويوفقكمـ* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابصراحه 
ما افهم في هالسوالف
بس نتعلم

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


هلآآ  
حركآآآت :)

يالله عشآآن إذآ تعلمتو على طول تحطو موآضيع في القسم  :lol: ..

تسلمي سوسو القميله ع الدورة القميله ،

ربي يعطيك الف عآآفيه يالغلآ ،

ربي مآيحرمنآ إبدآآعك قمورهـ =) ..

وشبكة يعطيك الف عآفيه يآرب ،

لاعدمنآكم ،

تحيآآتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *ســلااااموووون*
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه عالخبر الحلوووو*
> *وسويت ماتقصر الله يعطيها العافيه*
> *مُباااادرة رااااااائعة منها..*
> *بس سويت تخبرنا إذا كان في برامج ولازم تواجدها عدنا*
> *عشان نثبتها ونقدر نتابع..نكون شاكرين: )* 
> *كل الشكر على الجهود خيوووو*
> *والله يقويك سويت : )* 
> ...



 
مرحبا حبيبتي  

 looovely

الله يسلمك  

ما راح نحتاج الى اي برنامج غير الفوتو شوب 

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> من المشجعيين وبعنف :>
> لآ تبدأوو عني أنتظروني أخلص أمتحآنآت <<< ههه كف ... 
> يعطيك ربي ألف عآآفيه ..~!!
> وعقبآل القسسم اللي ببآلي << أقول بلآ تخريف .. 
> سي يوو 
> 
> كبريآء



 
هلا والله  

يا الغلا  

كبرياء  

مقعدك  محفوظ حتى عودتك   :bigsmile: 
ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
> ماشاء الله قفزة رااائعة .... 
> وجهود مميزة .. 
> يعطيكم العافية يااارب.. 
> دعواتي للجميع بالاستفادة والموفقية الدائمة وقضاء الحوائج ... 
> موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
> 
> دمتم بعين المولى الجليل



 
مرحبا 

حبيبتي دمعه  

الله يسلمك ويعافيك  

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ما شاء الله تبارك الله*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
> *ان شاء الله نكون من التلاميذ في هذي الدورة*
> *والله يعطيش الف عافية خيتي سويت* 
> *ربي ما يحرمني منكم*
> *تقبلوا تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتم بخير*



 
مرحبا  

غاليتي 

نهضة 

الله يعافيك  

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> فكرة حلووووة
> ودووم متميزين بكل جديد
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي
> وسويت ماشاء الله مميزة بهيك اشيااء
> ان شاء الله نكون من المتابعين في الدورة
> وتسلمي حبيبتي عالمجهود الراائع
> دمتما بوود



هلا والله  

حبيبتي شذوي 

تسلمي يا قلبي  
ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> صباح الخير للجميع
> 
> كيفكم انشاء اللة بخير
> اني مغبرة توني ادخل القسم
> بعطيك الف عافية خيو العزيز شبكة خبرية حلوة
> وتسلمين عزيزتي سوسو على ها الابدااعات
> شوقتوني اني احب هيك حركات
> 
> انتظر التفاصيل قريبا انشاء اللة



 
هلا والله  

فراشه  

الله يسلمك عزيزتي 
ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *ماشاء اللهـ* 
> 
> *ان شاء الله يكونـ لي نصيب ,,*
> *ودي اتعلم ~_~* 
> *يعطيكم ربي الف عآفيه*
> *شبكه و سويت*  
> *الله يقويكمـ ويوفقكمـ*  
> *تحياتي*



 
مرحبا 

غاليتي  hope

الله يقويك ويسلمك 
ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> ابصراحه 
> ما افهم في هالسوالف
> بس نتعلم



هلا والله  

حبيبتي عفاف  

مافي شي صعب وان شاء الله راح نبدا من اول  الخطوات 

علشان كدا لزم نشوفك   :bigsmile: 

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> .
> . 
> 
> هلآآ 
> 
> حركآآآت :) 
> يالله عشآآن إذآ تعلمتو على طول تحطو موآضيع في القسم .. 
> تسلمي سوسو القميله ع الدورة القميله ، 
> ربي يعطيك الف عآآفيه يالغلآ ، 
> ...



 
هلا والله  

كروزه

تسلمي  حبيبتي  

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)
دمتي بود

----------


## Hussain.T

بصراحة انا ابغي اتعلم

بس متى وقت الدورة وكم مدتها ووو؟؟؟؟

لازم اعرف علشان اقرر 

<<لازم وقتي يصير مايضايق الدراسة

بانتظار باقي التفاصيل

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

غلااااتوووو sweeet magic
متى تبدأ الدوره { متحمسه حدددي }  :bigsmile: 
وان شاء الله تكوون سهله من شاان نبدع هع
موفقه لكل خير يارب 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## Sweet Magic

> بصراحة انا ابغي اتعلم
> 
> بس متى وقت الدورة وكم مدتها ووو؟؟؟؟
> 
> لازم اعرف علشان اقرر 
> 
> <<لازم وقتي يصير مايضايق الدراسة
> 
> بانتظار باقي التفاصيل
> ...



 
هلا والله اخوي  
شبل 
يسعدني وجودك معنا 
مدة الدورة  }  والله على حسب التجاوب والدروس   :embarrest: 
متى راح تبدا ؟  هذي الايام راح انزل موضوع التسجيل وكل التفاصيل 
ان شاء الله نشوف ابداعك في الدورة :)

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلآم ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


ماش ـاء الله ،، تبآرك الرح ـمن ..


ح ـركااااتو والله ،، ش ـئ ج ـديد ومميز ع ـندنا ..


ومن مبدع ـه متميز كمـآن ..


يـ ع ـطيكِ ربي الـ ع ـآفيه س ـويتي ،، وع ـسآكِ عالقوه يارب ..


ماننـ ح ـرم من ج ـهودكِ الرائـ ع ـه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

> الـ س ـلآم ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 
> 
> ماش ـاء الله ،، تبآرك الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> ح ـركااااتو والله ،، ش ـئ ج ـديد ومميز ع ـندنا .. 
> 
> ومن مبدع ـه متميز كمـآن .. 
> 
> يـ ع ـطيكِ ربي الـ ع ـآفيه س ـويتي ،، وع ـسآكِ عالقوه يارب .. 
> ...



 
تسلمي يا قلبي شواقة 

ما انحرم منك يا رب 

دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبـــــــــــــا 

 للتسجيل معنا

----------


## احلى ليل

جهود حلوة يعطيكم العافية
شي حلو والله ودي اسجل ان شاء الله اقدر :(

----------

